# Bianchi Randonneur



## dj_fraudulent (Apr 27, 2006)

What can you tell me about this bike?

I know it was sold in 82-84. I know there was a recall on the fork. That's all I can find. I bought the frame off of ebay a few months back and am in the process of building it up into... well... something. A commuter, mainly, I suppose. This is my first build and, though fun, it's a little trying occasionally. For example when I realized on my first test ride that the stem I have is the wrong size (pulled it off of a Nishiki International that has since been stolen, and didn't realize that there are different size stems... I'm a total noob, what of it?).

So far I have a new LX 9sp cassette on Ultegra/Open Pro wheels. Going out in a couple hours to pick up new derailers and possibly some 105 brifters (oh yeah, and a new stem). I'll post up pics when I'm done... it's ugly, but it's an ugly I'm proud of.


----------



## junkiebicycle (Aug 7, 2006)

*finished with your randonneur ?*

hi, i have an old vintage bianchi randenneur . you have one to right ?


----------

